# General > PC & Console Gaming >  call of duty mw3

## billy5000

Hi all

Is there anyone out in the caithness/sutherland area that plays this?

and awhile back someone was asking about putting a group together to play as a team etc
so if there is anyone around that fancys a head to head or team game or even make a clan to represent the area then give us a shout!! :Smile: 

great game!!
i do like the solo survival and missions too :Smile: 


im lord vlad 1v(billy50000)

have fun

----------


## TheGregp81

What platform are you on?

----------


## billy5000

pc  :Smile: you?......

----------


## TheGregp81

Trusty xbox :P My PC's graphics would never handle that xD

----------


## billy5000

greg my pc isn`t top spec but does ok and i can put pretty much put all the graphics on EXTRA :Smile: 

Mines just a bog standard dual core (64 x2)4200+cpu 2.2ghz
2gig ram ddr2
160gb hard disc(not even sata)ide
and the beast as i call it! a geoforce 8600gt with ddr3 memory (512mb)

The system is tweaked here and there but id still not call it overclocked as its capable of allot more and thats the motherboard and thats not even going near the graphics gpu as i could push that too!

and im still running xp pro and no flashy windows 7 jargon!

i used to play consoles but got into pc`s and never touched them again as i have more acuracy with a mouse rather than a controller!

look out for me around and add me if you like(if pc to console is possible?)

steve

----------


## bigjjuk

|Im icedbloodlust on the xbox if u wanna add and get a clan going  :Smile:

----------


## billy5000

try inviting me as i cannot find you? :Frown: 

maybe its a platform thing?

would have been good getting a clan thing going :Smile: 

ive been busy playing survival modes at the moment :Smile: gotta love those juggernauts

----------


## phoenixtwin2

im available if you need more people. my gamertag is my username

----------


## billy5000

Nope i cannot find you either phoenix :Frown: damn platform blocks

----------


## phoenixtwin2

oh thats a shame... especially with PC being the same as microsoft. it seems stupid not to merge pc and xbox's online.

----------


## billy5000

can your system find me? :Smile: 

yep seems annoying

----------


## BillyEspie

my gamertag on the xbox 360 is BillyEspie spelt like that with the caps

----------

